# kreg Pocket hole system



## maineman (Jan 30, 2012)

Can any tell me how good the Kreg pocket hole system works? Sounds like a good idea. in theory rather then other more time intense methods. Reason I ask is primarily for my daughter who has limited resources yet wants to make some face frames, etc.

i know I ask a lot of questions but we all have to learn and Ii find the people on this forum are filled with first hand knowledge about products and methods they have used or tried.

Thanks again, Marc


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Marc;

Pocket hole joinery works very well for face frames. We use it all the time for all kinds construction.

You can get the complete master kit or just start out with the drill guide, bit, and a clamp.

I think Kreg has some good videos on their web site.

http://www.kregtool.com/

Welcome to Lumberjocks!


----------



## ducky911 (Oct 6, 2010)

I worried when i bought this platic jig…but it is great…works really good. Do not hesitate to buy. A+


----------



## terry603 (Jun 4, 2010)

i bought the one for 40.00 it became my favorite new item real fast


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I've got the master kit. I have to say that I'm turning to it more and more instead of tenons just to be able to get on with it. They work well and hold really good.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

I use pocket in places where I don't mind seeing the holes and in applications that will not subject the joint to shearing stresses. For jigs and shop fixtures, the Kreg jigs are invaluable to me.


----------



## BilltheDiver (Jul 2, 2010)

Very practical and utilitarian. If you get the master kit you will find many uses for it in the shop.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

I often buy things and don't use them for a while. This true with my purchase of my Kreg jig. 
When I started useing it the other day for redoing my shop. It really came handy to use it.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Great for face frames and utilitarian case corners. Or, any joints where the hole or plugs can't be seen.


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

The Pocket Hole Tool has become one of my go to tools. I have been using for over 4 years now. Great idea.

The only draw back is that you will want to get a drill for the pocket hole and one for the driver bit.

The master kit is a good bargain.


----------



## maineman (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for you input, think it's going to be a tool I'm going to buy as well as for m y daughter.


----------



## KMTSilvitech (Feb 10, 2011)

Good to see this post as this is a tool that is getting closer to the top of my "must have" list.

-Martin, BC


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I have the master kit too and it works great. A great addition to any shop.


----------



## ldl (Dec 4, 2011)

I also bought the master kit. I use it regularly for face frames. I have used it to attach shelves and many other uses. Just go ahead and buy the right screws for it. A friend of mine bought one and told me he was using reg screws for his. I tried the reg screws and I would split out the joint if I was at either end of style etc. I then bough the correct screws and had no more problems.

They also have plugs you can use to cover the holes and also a plug cutter to make your own if you prefer to cover the holes.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I've had mine for about 15 yrs. Its the old alum. body 2 holer. Still goin' strong.
I find that using a corded drill works best when you're tryin' to bang out a bunch of pocket holes.
Make sure that everyone reads the instructions first. I read somewhere that a user was tryin' to put the spinnin' bit into the guide. WOO HOO!!!
Bill


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

Yes U will luv it but make sure u get the visegrip type clamps and get the pro system it makes assy very easy in no time at all ,just make sure you have a nice bench to use with bench dogs or holdfast and u will be off and runnin, I would love to have a face frame table but its 2750.00 that would be the ultimate table but its just adream


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

yes I meant get the master but the pro will do thats what I have, could have bought one a few years back at a sale for 15.00 and was a fool but didn't really know that much about it., and I didnt know lumberjocks


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I have been a Kreg pocket hole joinery fan for many years. I virtually never use it if the pocket holes will be visible but it is great for situations where you can hide the pocket holes.

For certain situations, I really like the idea that I do not need to cut a tenon and I can add a piece after other assembly has been done.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I like it fine and use it on some jigs and certain types of construction/carpentry projects but no so much on nice cabinets and furniture.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com/


----------



## NathanAllen (Oct 16, 2009)

Great, useful, but don't fall into the Woodsmith Shop trap and believe that you can use pocket holes for everything.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Hard to beat pocket holes for face frames.


----------



## Builder_Bob (Jan 9, 2010)

All of my projects are the result of pocket hole joinery…


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

We built a large table top 48" x 36") using 2 layers of 3/4" MDF with white laminate overlay and two full length Kreg Tracks for the Kreg clamps. Works great for cabinet face frames.


----------



## rinthesun (Mar 13, 2012)

There are many ways of building cabinets. When I first started I used dado's, glue and clamps which works great, but its slow. You can also use plate joiners which is also slow. Using Kreg screws can cut your building time, but it is important that the pieces to be joined be held tightly. Since the screws are going in at an angle, it tends to pull the piece forward. For example, building drawers I built a jig to stop this creep and I get good results. You can see this on my blog.

http://workshopprojects.blogspot.com/2012/03/router-table.html


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Love it, one the fastest ways to build solid good looking face frames. You can't go wrong with it.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Pocket hole jig is great. However, I got a generic one for about $20 bucks at a surplus store. Replacement bits are found at Home Depot. Screws can be found at HD or Lowe's.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I have what now would be called the Jr although mine lacks some bells and whistles but I love it and plan on upgrading to the Master System sometime soon (hopefully).


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I have the K3 and absolutely love it. I don't use it on every project, but when I do results are always quick and reliable.

A pocket hole jig belongs in every shop IMHO.


----------



## nomercadies (Dec 31, 2011)

I was thinking of getting into the pocket hole construction, but I fear dimensional conflict from stile and rail expansion and contraction. Does the Kreg system take that into consideration? Should I be worried about it?


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

About twelve years ago we were doing a remodel and addition on our house, and needed a new section of kitchen cabinets. At the time my "woodworking" was whatever I could do with a circular saw, drill and Dremel tool. So, we bought the cabinets from a local shop. Back then a "pocket hole" is how I would loose my knife or keys.

A couple months ago, I happened to be doing a close look at this cabinet, and discovered that the face frame was built using pocket holes. Well hidden I suppose since I could not see them until I looked.

The point is though, that the face frame joints are as tight and smooth as the day the thing was installed. Considering the wild swings in temp and humidity we get here, I would say that is pretty stable.

I ordered my own first Kreg jig yesterday.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I have the K4 master system and love how quickly I can throw together a shop cabinet or closet organizer. This project took me about two hours total from design and a sheet of plywood to completion, including a beer break, and uses only pocket hole joinery. It's not a replacement for conventional joinery on finer items, but it definitely has a place in my shop, and I'd buy it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I got the drill master kit at HF. I chose this over the Kreg. It is bar far the best way to build face frames. So far that is the only application I have used it for


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

I used pocket holes to put the face frames together on my kitchen cabinet build. I also used them (with glue) to hold the face frames to the cabinets. On cabinets that will have adjacent cabinets I put the pocket holes on the outside of the side. On end cabinets I just used glue and clamps for face frame to carcass. Basically, I used them in place of clamps because I just don't have that many clamps. 
If you plan where you put them, they're either not seen OR you can put trim over them to hide them. There are die hards who will shun the use of the pocket screw devil, but I treat them like any other method of attachment. They're useful, strong, and have their place. especially in utility type cabinets (like kitchen or bathroom). For a fine furniture piece, I might not use them at all, but then again, there might be places where you could.
Corded drill for making the holes, cordless for driving the screws and keep the clutch kinda light so you don't overdrive the screws or strip them.

ALSO be aware that most 3/4 inch plywood isn't 3/4 inch. It's like 11/16, so back off on the screw depth or you'll have the little screw points coming through. Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

its really great but if I bought one I would get the clamp table but face frames and such it is super quick but the key is good clamping and it works like a charm clampin clampin clampin is the key word good tite joints are easy but as I say clampin clampin clampin sorry I got carried away Im not very smart so that's why I wish I would have bought a clamp table but u can make your own have a nice day and buy the jig


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

yes just use a scrap peice and check your screw depth make sure its the same thickness as the work your doin and watch settin the depth too deep or you will drill in the jig but I love it


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

My Kreg is the old model all aluminum jobby. That feller has seen many an application.
Use the correct screws (fine thread for hardwoods, coarse threads for softwoods), glue, install. Some don't use glue. I just "feel" better when I do.
Bill


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

yes…a must have for any shop…had mine a long time..i use a air drill with my system.. warning! DO NOT DROP THE DRILL BIT…..solid carbide will break..already done that..


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

tenons / pocket hole / biscuits

Some people like one over the other. I tend to use all three. Some applications warrant one more over another. As far as working… Yes the system does work. Strong, tight, joints and it's not hard to do once you've made a few.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

A great addition for anyone.
Be sure to get a clamp system or they will not be flush when screwing together.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

I use the Kreg to make my chalkboard frames. (see my projects) It makes everything so simple. Just make sure (for frames) that the wood is all the same thickness. For my frames I use rosettes for the corners (A nod here to Charles/helluvawreck) and 1X4 for the side pieces- they are not the same thickness- so to get the offset needed for the rosettes I have to compensate by putting a skinny piece of old paneling under the side board when I drill the screws in. But let me tell you- the Kreg works so super slick- even I can use it easily. Super tight joinery - best for bigger frames though- unless they make teeny tiny screws which I haven't seen. I also use wood glue between my pieces then I screw them together. They never fall apart. PS I bought the clamp but have never used it for making frames.


----------

